# Feels so good



## Frickinawesome123 (Aug 23, 2009)

Diggin' that smooth sound, yep, I'm bored again, on the internet


----------



## Takun (Aug 23, 2009)

Not what I was hoping this thread was about.


----------



## Frickinawesome123 (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL! that's furry fandom for you xD


----------



## Azure (Aug 23, 2009)

Fuck you.


----------



## Frickinawesome123 (Aug 23, 2009)

what...? this is soooo not what I was hoping to get out of this thread... I was expecting maybe some other music loveers to suggest music or maybe some funny king of the hill references, not insults  we're all in this together ppl!


----------



## Takun (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGGAsKrKApE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGGAsKrKApE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-N7NLQDvUg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U9tRflEVXY


----------



## Frickinawesome123 (Aug 23, 2009)

I liked the 3rd one on your list, I might look up more of them...Hooverphonic was it?


----------



## Takun (Aug 23, 2009)

Frickinawesome123 said:


> I liked the 3rd one on your list, I might look up more of them...Hooverphonic was it?



Yes, the first link is by far the best.  And Roads is classic.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I feel so knumb ~http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kUNpyvmU7Q


----------



## Frickinawesome123 (Aug 23, 2009)

WARNING MAROON 5 COMING UP : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEw1QqxNWAU
Had it on a loop for my drawing on FA


----------



## Takun (Aug 23, 2009)

The Rural Alberta Advantage: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-bSQWRM7_I
Andrew Jackson Jihad: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VTUaarHjuY
Built to Spill: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKin1UPQWXU
Jedi Mind Tricks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ctpic0VhrA


----------



## Frickinawesome123 (Aug 23, 2009)

those are really random music tastes lols


----------



## Takun (Aug 23, 2009)

Hella: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdMDcG3zAEI
Massive Attack: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cL_1bmYCzs
Matt and Kim: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgBeu3FVi60
My Bloody Valentine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94LfmHA_PaM
Pavement: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY91hVZqhHY
Ray LaMontagne: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIUSikXex5w


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Massive Attack for the win

No one lieks rob zombie?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Massive Attack for the win
> 
> No one lieks rob zombie?


 
Um, how can you NOT like Rob Zombie?  I do. ^^


----------



## Takun (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Um, how can you NOT like Rob Zombie?  I do. ^^



Can't stand him personally.  :x

The Smiths: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpTKum8mIvk
Sunny Day Real Estate: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMkH6xi6-Og
Arcade Fire: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqGiCXtvokM
The Flaming Lips: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcFKlEfu_eU
The Protomen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGvqMXYhYhU


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Um, how can you NOT like Rob Zombie?  I do. ^^


+10 awesome points.


----------



## Frickinawesome123 (Aug 23, 2009)

Arcade fire? now there's some horn


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> +10 awesome points.


 
Rob Zombie and Black Label Society = Two favorite bands to play at a party.


----------



## Takun (Aug 23, 2009)

Stars: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hZ7fgT0CBU
Mouse on the Keys: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16g0M3lJvio
TV on the Radio: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrPWeoiPMcg
Why?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT_bgCcStCw
Colour Haze: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygvHZkkc62g

Others post, come on.  Need new ideas for torrents.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Rob Zombie and Black Label Society = Two favorite bands to play at a party.


 AGREED.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Queens of the Stone Age: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1EvGc1AtGA
Scar Symmetry: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mebSi4PDC34
All that Remains: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG9qlKEyV4E
Kyuss: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6aTetgLiwI
Eagles of Death Metal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz_BVyYgEZo

There. First five when put on shuffle.


----------



## Takun (Aug 23, 2009)

I could never get into Eagles of Death Metal's vocals.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 23, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I could never get into Eagles of Death Metal's vocals.


 
Jesse Hughes' vocals are an acquired taste and they're very...different. I like them because they sound kinda old-school, but they're not my favorite by any means.

Though I've heard from anyone who's gone to see them live that they put on a great, really fun show.


----------



## Frickinawesome123 (Aug 23, 2009)

my playlist when put on shuffle will surprise us all!
Boom boom pow black-eyed peas
coldest winter kanye west
simple and clean utada hikaru
still alive (theme from portal)
Mr. moon mando diao


----------



## Takun (Aug 23, 2009)

My five

David Bowie - Scary Monsters
Ugly Casanova - So Long to the Holidays
Phantom Planet - Anthem
Massive Attack - Group Four
Mothers of Invention - Take Your Clothes Off When You Dance


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 23, 2009)

Finished with my woman cus she couldn't help me with my mind.
TRAPPED IN PURGETORY
???? So fun
phone rings


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

What is the point of this thread?
Person one : posts a song
Person 2 : oh thats cool
Person 3 : makes pointless comment

What?


----------



## Koray (Aug 24, 2009)

You're person 3?


Hmm, I can olnly think...
Lacuna Coil-The Maze
Nightwish-Wish I had an Angel
Lacuna Coil-Closer
Evanescence-Everybody's Fool
Placebo-Running up the Hill

change the first post to "post your favourite songs" and that kind of thing, please!!


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6Np4yq0VJs

Blasphemy nobody posted this yet.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

Feels good man


----------



## Takun (Aug 24, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Feels good man


----------

